# did some more fishing at lake wawayanda with the gf



## JerseyFishin (May 23, 2014)

had so much fun during mother's day weekend I had to go back this past weekend. I would have had more photos of other fish that I had caught but the gf was getting mad I was catching them all and she wasn't. but yea as the day went by with her being all mad and wanting to go home she decided to fish a little bit longer and pulled out this monster bass. largest bass caught on my boat and it wasn't even landed by me lol but glad she caught it and finally enjoy that day with me


----------



## Abraham (May 25, 2014)

Looks like fun. She might just get hooked after catching that one


----------



## JerseyFishin (May 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353558#p353558 said:


> Abraham » 25 May 2014, 22:14[/url]"]Looks like fun. She might just get hooked after catching that one


HA she only likes catching and she hates fishing...that will never change :? but yea she does like going out with me cause she gets to tan on the boat 8)


----------

